# need a good bass speakers



## princy0nisha (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi guyz
I m having Samsung np550-s03in so I want a 2.1 or 5.1 speakers with a good bass.music and gaming is the priority.
I am confuse about what will be good 2.1 or 5.1?
Btw my options are
Sony srs d9 or d10
Philips dsp75u
Logitech z506 and z623.
My budget 10k-12k.
If you have better options then please let me know.
Thanx in advance.


----------



## Minion (Dec 28, 2012)

Klipsch Promedia 2.1 THX Multimedia Speaker-13k
LINK

Klipsch Promedia 2.1 THX Multimedia Speaker: Flipkart.com

Corsair SP2500-12k
*www.corsair.com/en/pc-computer-aud...high-power-2-1-pc-speaker-system.htmlgh-power


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 28, 2012)

Music = 2 speakers only. The word is STEREO.
Gaming /Movies = 5 speakers and a subwoofer , The word is multichannel.

You cant get the best of both worlds but something in between. Checks Swans for 2.0 and 2.1s


----------



## gurujee (Dec 28, 2012)

Which one to go for between Klipsh Pro Media or Swans m20w. (for 80% music+20% movies)


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 28, 2012)

Both are good  in their own way it depends what kind of sound do you like. Klipsch is front row performance up close while Swans have a bit of recess a 3rd row kind of performance.


----------



## gurujee (Dec 29, 2012)

genre i listen jazz, country, classical, soft rock, new age.... and sometimes bollywood. i dont want to disturb neighbors, but feel the sound myself. fine low frequency and clear vocal is all i want. doubt is klipsh has tweeter swans m20w hasnt.


----------



## princy0nisha (Dec 29, 2012)

What about logitech z506 or z623?
Actually I want to disturb my neighbrs 2.
Want a little earthqk u know what I mean.


----------



## Minion (Dec 29, 2012)

^^ logitech z623 is expensive now around 14k not worth it go with Klipsh Pro Media.
logitech z506 too is bit pricy now. 



The Incinerator said:


> Both are good  in their own way it depends what kind of sound do you like. Klipsch is front row performance up close while Swans have a bit of recess a 3rd row kind of performance.



could you plz clear my doubt what is front row perfomance and 3rd row perfomance.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 29, 2012)

Swans D1080MKII 08

or

*hifinage.com/index.php/vm?page=sho...egory_id=18&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=32



Minion said:


> could you plz clear my doubt what is front row perfomance and 3rd row perfomance.



Front Row = Forward Sounding . Its like sitting in the front row of a Live Concert.
Third Row = Laidback Sounding. Its like sitting away from the musicians in the third row seats of a concert. Where you can actually fathom whats transpiring between them but in some cases might not have all the excitement of a front row.


----------



## princy0nisha (Dec 29, 2012)

Logitech z623@10k at flipkart and 8k in my city.
Z506 near 6k.
Please tel me abt z623 n 506


----------



## Minion (Dec 30, 2012)

^^Then get a logitech z623.



The Incinerator said:


> Swans D1080MKII 08
> 
> or
> 
> ...



Thanks for clearing my doubt.


----------



## princy0nisha (Dec 30, 2012)

Any other 2.1 under 10k
I lyk bass bass n bass
And tel me is 200rms wl enuf 4 a normal size rum(12x12).


----------

